

Sir, Please Step Away from the ASCII   - yarapavan
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2010/11/100618-sir-please-step-away-from-the-asr-33/fulltext

======
apl
Fair point, and coming from a great programmer, but he's neglecting crucial
factors such as compatibility and reliability. A color-sensitive language
probably exists somewhere out there (hell, Brainfuck is very real), but
widespread adoption would require drastic changes in the toolsets we use.

It would have to be one hell of a language to change the landscape that
dramatically.

